# Bootleg OD



## K Pedals (Feb 16, 2020)

Special thanks to Chongmagic for hooking me up with the diodes for this one!!!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 16, 2020)

Did you use a ON/OFF/ON SPDT Toggle, The toggle appears in the Middle in the Picture.
Tidy Build, Did you see my post to add some Bling, YMMV :





						Enhancing Your Pedals
					

Here are 2 Pedals that I purchased years ago, Still have them. The Lovepedal E6 comes with no Labels for the Knobs. I had my Sign Writer cut out these Vinyl Letters in L, D, T, M, B in Black & Silver.  The B.Y.O.C Overdrive II Is in a awesome Arlon Prince enclosure worth around $100.00 AU at the...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 16, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Did you use a ON/OFF/ON SPDT Toggle, The toggle appears in the Middle in the Picture.
> Tidy Build, Did you see my post to add some Bling, YMMV :
> 
> 
> ...


Nah it’s just an on/on switch... it’s one of the little ones so it just looks like that I’m the picture... 
that’s cool
I like that enclosure.!.!!


----------



## Barry (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 16, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Nah it’s just an on/on switch... it’s one of the little ones so it just looks like that I’m the picture...
> that’s cool
> I like that enclosure.!.!!


Try putting the switch in the middle position. In between kind of like the old Strat hacks they used when they only had three position switches. Sounds great!


----------



## yanivt (Apr 26, 2020)

What did you use for the 53k6 resistor (r21)?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2020)

Matching the Colour Bands, its 53k6 ( 53.6K )
Readily available at Mouser, Futurlec.


----------



## yanivt (Apr 26, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Matching the Colour Bands, its 53k6 ( 53.6K )
> Readily available at Mouser, Futurlec.


I am trying to avoid ordering it from mouser just for one resistor and rather combine 2 common values  to match.
Has anyone did this and can advise the values he used?


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 26, 2020)

yanivt said:


> I am trying to avoid ordering it from mouser just for one resistor and rather combine 2 common values  to match.
> Has anyone did this and can advise the values he used?



Honestly I believe I just used a 56k. I doubt you will hear any noticeable difference.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2020)

yanivt said:


> I am trying to avoid ordering it from mouser just for one resistor and rather combine 2 common values  to match.
> Has anyone did this and can advise the values he used?


Just spoke with PedalPCB, said 51k or 56k should be fine , I would have used 56k also!


----------



## yanivt (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Matching the Colour Bands, its 53k6 ( 53.6K )
> Readily available at Mouser, Futurlec.


I used to order from Futurlec years ago, their stuff still pretty good?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 29, 2020)

sweet build


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey!  Another Tube Screamer design!  Bravo JHS!

Nice work, K P, as always.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 6, 2020)

Some tidy looking work for sure! What’s the story with the in and out connections on the foot switch?


----------



## K Pedals (May 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Some tidy looking work for sure! What’s the story with the in and out connections on the foot switch?


Those are just left over legs off resistors...


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 6, 2020)

Oh...I was referring to the inputs and outputs...it looks like tiny screws instead of solder?


----------



## K Pedals (May 6, 2020)

Oh I didn’t know what you were talking about...
That’s just how the solder looks after I cut it... It does look like that now that I went back and looked...


----------



## K Pedals (May 6, 2020)

I use thicker gauge wire on my inputs and outputs and for some reason when I solder em there’s always a long spike coming off of those two so I just snip it off...


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 6, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I use thicker gauge wire on my inputs and outputs and for some reason when I solder em there’s always a long spike coming off of those two so I just snip it off...


I thought it was something like that but I didn’t want to miss a trick. Admiring your solder work...really well done!


----------



## music6000 (May 6, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I use thicker gauge wire on my inputs and outputs and for some reason when I solder em there’s always a long spike coming off of those two so I just snip it off...


I thought it was called a Screw Cut!


----------



## K Pedals (May 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> I thought it was something like that but I didn’t want to miss a trick. Admiring your solder work...really well done!


Thanks!!!


----------



## HamishR (May 6, 2020)

There is a sameness about your builds - and that is a compliment because they always look so clean.  You obviously know what you're doing.


----------



## K Pedals (May 6, 2020)

HamishR said:


> There is a sameness about your builds - and that is a compliment because they always look so clean.  You obviously know what you're doing.


Thanks 
I just build a lot...
And have a ton of great help... 
And constantly trying to improve things here and there...


----------

